# WTB - 1972 GTO drivers side fender



## ssrpol78 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello :seeya: 

I'm looking for a 72 GTO Drivers side fender , either NOS or a good original, preferably no major damage or rust. I will consider any fender though as long as its not worse then what we have. The one on the car has no less than 20 holes drilled into it to pull out a crease from its early days....... 

Thanks ahead of time for your help!

Scott
Tennessee


----------

